# Best climbs along I-90?



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Anyone know of some really good climbs along I-90 (ie: CAT1 rated) through the Cascades? It seems like there's got to be some back roads (paved?) heading out somewhere near North Bend, Cle Elum or even Vantage? Got any recommendations?


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

A buddy and I really enjoy the Denny Creek to Snoqualmie Summit climb. Not the current I-90 section, but the portion that goes past the Denny Creek campgroud. I believe it was the original road used to summit Snoqualmie before the Freeway was in place. It's sort of a narrow, 2 lane affair...

If I recall correctly, it's 5 miles up with approximately 1200' of climbing. The final section is close to an 8% grade. For us, it takes about 45 minutes up and 15 minutes down. The first portion is in the forest, then you climb out to some stunning views. 

After the 5th climb, we stop at the Summit House (I think that's the name of the restaurant) for pancakes.


----------



## johnwalt (Aug 17, 2011)

*Thank You*

Hi - this thread was born from a question I had. I live near Spokane and I'm not aware of any Cat 1 climbs near here. I'm driving to Seattle later this month and thought surely there's a Cat 1 climb or two (of three) along I-90 near the Cascades. I would also appreciate any info on your favorite climbs around Spokane!


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*There are many*

I don't know about the cat1 ratings. But, The old Vantage highway including a side trip to the Wild Horse Renewable Energy visitors center would be a great climb. The visitors center is awsome. I would go North from I-90 along the river and ride the Vantage Highway east to west. Take a right on Beacon road to the visitors center. Another loop I like is the Westside road from S. CleElum to Thorpe. It has a fair climb up Indian John Hill that parallels I-90. Not a huge climb, but a scenic ride.....I like riding Blewett pass and the old Blewett hiway. The climb from Fall City to Snoqulamie (highway 202 I think) is fair. The best climbs start down in the Snoqualamie valley and head up from the fooothills. Cross the Columbia at Vantage, turn south and climb out of the gorge on hiway 26. Any one of those are good climbs, especially if you leave from Seattle on your bicycle.


----------



## johnwalt (Aug 17, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the great recommendation, Fordy!


----------



## douginwa (Jun 22, 2009)

How about the road (not the trail) going up to Rattlesnake Lake?


----------



## Fordy (Feb 3, 2004)

*I was up there last Saturday*

It might be a good climb in the off season but that road is way to narrow and busy this time of year.


----------



## johnwalt (Aug 17, 2011)

*Cat 1 climb 9/02/11*

This thread got started because I was looking for a Cat 1 climb between Spokane and Seattle. I ended up doing Badger Mountain in East Wenatchee. I started out way too close to the start of the climb - I would definitely add 5-10 miles of relative flat to warm up. Thanks for all of the great climbs!

John


----------

